# Switching teams



## smellycleats (Nov 12, 2017)

My apologies if this is been covered already but what is your advice for switching from one CSL team to another during the month of November?   Our league season just ended and the team we’re switching to has one more game next week.  We are leaving on good terms, the team we’ve been playing for the season just was not a good fit for my daughter and I want to leave my current coach time to fill my daughters spot before state cup.  What’s the best sequence of events?  Should I notify her current team and ask for her player card?  The team we’re going to isn’t officially able to add her yet since they are still technically in league season until next Saturday.  Thanks in advance for any experience you can share or advice you may have.


----------



## Justafan (Nov 12, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> My apologies if this is been covered already but what is your advice for switching from one CSL team to another during the month of November?   Our league season just ended and the team we’re switching to has one more game next week.  We are leaving on good terms, the team we’ve been playing for the season just was not a good fit for my daughter and I want to leave my current coach time to fill my daughters spot before state cup.  What’s the best sequence of events?  Should I notify her current team and ask for her player card?  The team we’re going to isn’t officially able to add her yet since they are still technically in league season until next Saturday.  Thanks in advance for any experience you can share or advice you may have.


If you're age group is 04 or younger and you want to play state cup with your new team you have to switch by 12/14/17.


----------



## HollywoodFC (Nov 14, 2017)

Within CSL you cannot play for two teams within the same season, even if both clubs are okay with it. I just had this conversation with Bernie at CSL yesterday. CSL's roster freeze is more strict than CalSouth's. You must wait until the roster freeze is over before making the switch. If you are coming from another league, like SCDSL, then CSL will allow you to play.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 14, 2017)

From CSL rules:

"TRANSFER PLAYER RULE

A. Any player who transfers from one (1) CSL team to another CSL team from September 1st thru December 10th may not participate in any further CSL League and/or CSL League Cup games for the remainder of the current league season. This provision includes transfers for players within the club they are currently registered with. "

The new club just needs to make sure to add her to their roster before the roster freeze for State Cup. I would just be honest and ask for her card and complete the player transfer request through Cal South.


----------



## smellycleats (Nov 14, 2017)

Mom Taxi said:


> From CSL rules:
> 
> "TRANSFER PLAYER RULE
> 
> ...


That’s exactly what I’ll do. Thank you for your input.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKeeper (Nov 16, 2017)

Keep in mind that your club may object to the transfer if done before rosters are unfrozen on 11/27 (i think)... apparently many clubs do object, which prolongs the process... best advice i’ve been give is to initiate the transfer after 11/27. You can tell team/coaches, but things may go smoother if you wait till after 11/27 to transfer...


----------



## MWN (Nov 19, 2017)

If you intend to go to another team AND have identified that team, go now.  Don't wait, begin the process before your club adds your kid to the State Cup roster and creates a potential problem with the kid being "cup" tied.  If you want out now, then initiate the release process and document this fact with an email that says "Dear Coach/DOC, thank you for the year and all your hard work.  We have made the decision to leave the club effective immediately, which we believe is in the best interest of our kid.  Please release our player pursuant to our request via the Infinity System and good luck in your future endeavors."

Don't burn any bridges and be the bigger person, even if there is some real animosity.  Be nice and professional, if something gets hung up, you will need their assistance.

By documenting in writing your intent to leave the club, you protect your ability to protest a future denial of participation in State Cup due to your former club's game-playing by rostering your player for State Cup.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Nov 19, 2017)

MWN said:


> If you intend to go to another team AND have identified that team, go now.  Don't wait, begin the process before your club adds your kid to the State Cup roster and creates a potential problem with the kid being "cup" tied.  If you want out now, then initiate the release process and document this fact with an email that says "Dear Coach/DOC, thank you for the year and all your hard work.  We have made the decision to leave the club effective immediately, which we believe is in the best interest of our kid.  Please release our player pursuant to our request via the Infinity System and good luck in your future endeavors."
> 
> Don't burn any bridges and be the bigger person, even if there is some real animosity.  Be nice and professional, if something gets hung up, you will need their assistance.
> 
> By documenting in writing your intent to leave the club, you protect your ability to protest a future denial of participation in State Cup due to your former club's game-playing by rostering your player for State Cup.


Whether they do it in a nice way they can still deny the request from being released from the team. Some coaches will be cool about and say yes but some will feel if she won't play state for my team she won't play state cup for any team. Other instance some will go back to the contract that you made a commitment to the team until after state cup/nationals and hold it against you.


----------



## smellycleats (Nov 19, 2017)

MWN said:


> If you intend to go to another team AND have identified that team, go now.  Don't wait, begin the process before your club adds your kid to the State Cup roster and creates a potential problem with the kid being "cup" tied.  If you want out now, then initiate the release process and document this fact with an email that says "Dear Coach/DOC, thank you for the year and all your hard work.  We have made the decision to leave the club effective immediately, which we believe is in the best interest of our kid.  Please release our player pursuant to our request via the Infinity System and good luck in your future endeavors."
> 
> Don't burn any bridges and be the bigger person, even if there is some real animosity.  Be nice and professional, if something gets hung up, you will need their assistance.
> 
> By documenting in writing your intent to leave the club, you protect your ability to protest a future denial of participation in State Cup due to your former club's game-playing by rostering your player for State Cup.


 Thank you so much for this response. It is extremely helpful


----------



## sothpaw (Nov 19, 2017)

Here is the SCDSL rule. 

Players committing to play for a SCDSL member team will commit to that team for the “season”. The “season” is defined as August 1st through State or National Cup for that player’s team. State/National Cup competition shall be defined as any local, regional or national USYS Competition. Players will not be able to transfer to another SCDSL team unless the DOC’s from both clubs have approved the transfer. Transfers from a SCDSL team to a team participating in another league other than the SCDSL may be contested and denied in accordance to the Cal South transfer rules. Players transferring from a non-SCDSL team to a SCDSL team, may be contested by the outgoing club, in accordance to the Cal South transfer rules. Players may transfer to a team within the same club in accordance to Cal South transfer rules at any time. The SCDSL Transfer Rule is strictly enforced and all member clubs are expected to follow the rule as it is intended. 

The transfer rule that the SCDSL adopted is enforceable at the league level. The new Cal South Transfer Rule (effective 8/1/14) now requires DOC approval from both clubs on the release and transfer, no matter what league the player participates in. It also includes an appeal process, through Cal South, if the outgoing DOC refuses the player release. However, for SCDSL purposes, clubs that disregard the SCDSL rule are undermining the spirit of the league, and will be subject to board and Technical Committee review, and potential non-renewal for the following season. Even if an appeal is upheld through Cal South and the player is allowed to release from a SCDSL team, the incoming SCDSL club is expected to obtain the required approval from the outgoing DOC per the SCDSL Transfer Rule. If the outgoing DOC denies the transfer then the incoming club cannot register the player via a transfer. 

Specifically, a player release (drop) from any SCDSL team and subsequent signing at any time prior to the end of State/National Cup competition, as defined above, by another SCDSL team, is considered a transfer and will be considered a violation of the SCDSL rule as it is intended.


----------



## 46n2 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll write up my experience as Im am going thru this right now.  I just told the club , will fill out my daughters commitments for rest of season and should have no issue changing Teams/Clubs After Jan/Feb.  

I could see wanting to do it mid season would bring you issues but theres time lines and if you follow the procedure there shouldnt be any issue . 

If you *not* playing in a national cup during Jan/Feb then finish whatever tournaments you have left during Winter then sign the papers for transfer , start practicing with new club and once release is granted (which it will) for insurance purposes, your free to go.  We are talking about Kids, no matter what happens , its basic .  1 out of ??? kids switching has problems and IMO its probably the parents fault for making matters


----------

